# Q9550 E0/C1 overclocking thread



## trt740 (Oct 23, 2008)

Post your results here. I just got my E0 today and my chips is limited to about 480 FSB. It is stable at 4.0ghz 8.5x471 at 1.36v but no matter what voltage it won't even bench  much higher, maybe 4.1ghz . It might be my ram not playing nice with this quad 4GB 4x2gb kit but I'm not sure my board will do over 580 FSB with a dual core and on several web sites my board goes over 500 fsb with this chip. It appears to me my ram is the trouble and doesn't want to run stable past DDr2 950 or so. With a dual core it does DDR2 1100+ so I will get back to you on that. Post your results here 4.0 ghz is nothing to sneeze at but I always want more.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmm, no one else posting off the E0's they got from ebay?  Ah well, here's mine:





Managed to boot into Windows at 4.25GHz, 1.392v, but froze up when I started prime and voltage dropped to 1.336.  Board has pretty bad vdroop.  I may mod it at some point and try again later


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 31, 2008)

Interesting the E0 chips have a FSB wall, or at least yours TRT, my C1 Q9550 was able to do 506FSB benchable, possibly more, kind of wishing I hadn't traded it, but have a Q9650 now that I have to play with.


----------



## trt740 (Nov 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Interesting the E0 chips have a FSB wall, or at least yours TRT, my C1 Q9550 was able to do 506FSB benchable, possibly more, kind of wishing I hadn't traded it, but have a Q9650 now that I have to play with.



Dark i believe it was a bios thing not the chip. Asus need to revamp the bios on my board to make it more quad E0 friendly


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah, could be true, or you could try out a P45 board, those do pretty well with most chips.


----------



## hoss331 (Nov 1, 2008)

Heres my C1. Ive had it 4.1 for superpi but didnt really try for a prime stable.


----------



## Thomas33 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello to everyone!

Here are my oc Q9550(E0) specs:
Prime95 stable:





(benchmark) top's:
3Dmark06 - FSB:506MHz (4300MHz)





3Dmark Vantage - FSB: 500MHz (4250MHz)





I can't push it any higher.  
What you Guys think? Is this a FSB wall of CPU or is it FSB wall of my mobo? Or some third thing?


----------

